
The Most Credible Journalists on Covid-19 - amoorthy
https://blog.thefactual.com/credible-journalists-covid-19
======
amoorthy
Hi folks - Many of you are looking for the latest and most credible news on
COVID-19. My startup, The Factual, analyzed 6000 journalists across 410 news
sources who cover the topic and found the top-rated reporters.

The Factual's Credibility Grade is based on their evidence cited in the
article (link and quote analysis), neutral tone of writing, author expertise
(consistent focus on a topic and grade of previous articles on topic), site
reputation (historical grades of all authors).

What's pleasantly surprising is that women dominated our ratings. Hopefully
this gives them, and all the best reporters, more exposure.

